# Nursing a 5 month old while taking Fasigyn/tinidazole



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Hi ladies! My friend has an ameobic infection and needs to take tinidazole 500 mg, twice daily for two days. Then she's supposed to not BF for the three days after (apparently it has a long half-life, and the AAP says not to BF for 72 hours after.) She is in Jordan, but it seems like they are using the same recommendations.

Dr. Hale's message board says this: http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages/40/3828.html

The study he cites mentions the medicine being administered intravenously. My friend will take it orally. Is there any difference in how much would get in the breastmilk? I am fairly sure it's OK although some sites say no, but I don't want to steer her wrong.

Thank you all very much in advance!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I doubt it would make much difference how much gets into the milk. If anything, there would be more in the bloodstream (and therefore the milk) if given intravenously. Of course, this depends on the overall bioavailability of the drug and how it reacts to the digestive tract. Anyhoo...my point is just that it shouldn't be different or worse getting it orally vs intravenously.

I do worry a bit about the amoebic infection itself. Is there a danger of that passing into the milk?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I am not sure, but I think it's a GI infection, so I doubt it. These infections can come from the water supply sometimes, I think, so it's probably safer to BF due to that reason itself. Mixing formula with water that might have something in it is a scary thought. Anyway, she's been advised it's OK to take while nursing, so *whew* I feel better already!

Thanks, LeosMama! I should read up more on bioavailability and all that stuff that makes me go HUH?









I realize the drug manufacturers are playing CYA in the rare instance that a drug reaction could hurt a baby, but it bums me out to think how many babes have probably been prematurely weaned due to lack of good info. Yay for Dr. Hale!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

: about the premature weaning.

And when you wean in a place with a poor water supply, what happens to the baby? I shudder to think of it!

Thanks for the info about it being GI, which explains why she's taking the drug orally. Sometimes people get amoebic or helminth or protozoan infections in the blood or organs, which would make me think that intravenous drugs would be more effective. Not that I'm very up on that, but just thinking out loud.

Good for her for not weaning, for recognizing how much safer it is bf her babe than risk formula.


----------

